# A-Z of Groups / Singers



## DamnYankee (Sep 20, 2009)

Same as the songs list, except....


Alabama


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2009)

Darn you, ALLBiz ... 



Boston


----------



## random3434 (Sep 20, 2009)

the Cure


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 20, 2009)

Dave Matthews Band


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2009)

Eddie Money


----------



## random3434 (Sep 20, 2009)

Foghat


----------



## Valerie (Sep 20, 2009)

Green Day


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2009)

Hank Williams


----------



## random3434 (Sep 20, 2009)

Indigo Girls


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2009)

Jack Johnson


----------



## Valerie (Sep 20, 2009)

The Kinks


----------



## random3434 (Sep 20, 2009)

Lyle Lovett


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2009)

MeatLoaf!


----------



## Valerie (Sep 20, 2009)

Nirvana


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2009)

Olivia Newton-John


----------



## random3434 (Sep 20, 2009)

Outkast


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2009)

Poison


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 20, 2009)

Iron Butterfly


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 20, 2009)

^He's out of order, again^

Queen


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Iron Butterfly



Nope - the other alphabet, ducky.

P, *Q*, R, S, T ...


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 20, 2009)

Eve said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Iron Butterfly
> ...



Must be the TEXAS alphabet...


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> > Nope - the other alphabet, ducky.
> ...




The Texas alphabet would look like this:  P, *Q*, R, S, T


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 20, 2009)

Eve said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Iron Butterfly
> ...



well just stick in the "I" dept on the next go around.


----------



## random3434 (Sep 20, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> ^He's out of order, again^
> 
> Queen



Rush


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2009)

SheDaisy


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 20, 2009)

Eve said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> > Eve said:
> ...



Just think of it as a Ravi response and don't try to cram your alphabet down my throat


----------



## Valerie (Sep 20, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Iron Butterfly






ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Must be the TEXAS alphabet...


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 20, 2009)

Eve said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> > Eve said:
> ...





Touche....


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 20, 2009)

Eve said:


> SheDaisy




Travis Tritt


----------



## Valerie (Sep 20, 2009)

T-Rex


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Just think of it as a Ravi response and don't try to cram your alphabet down my throat



So you're saying everything isn't really bigger in Texas?


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 20, 2009)

Eve said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Just think of it as a Ravi response and don't try to cram your alphabet down my throat
> ...



well---we got a few women here with little knockers but that's about it.


----------



## Valerie (Sep 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sr6tO5ostZk]YouTube - U2 - Walk On (All That You Can't Leave Behind, 2000)(High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you Valerie....


Van Halen


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> well---we got a few women here with little knockers but that's about it.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 20, 2009)

Who ?


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 20, 2009)

Excellent, Duck....

XTC


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 20, 2009)

Eve said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > well---we got a few women here with little knockers but that's about it.






> You must spread....



Sorry 'bout that!


----------



## random3434 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Neil Young!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 20, 2009)

Z Z Top


----------



## random3434 (Sep 20, 2009)

Allman Brothers


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 20, 2009)

Beatles


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 20, 2009)

Cat Stevens


----------



## goldcatt (Sep 20, 2009)

The Doors


----------



## random3434 (Sep 20, 2009)

Elvis


----------



## goldcatt (Sep 20, 2009)

Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## Vel (Sep 20, 2009)

Grateful Dead


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 21, 2009)

the Hollies......


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2009)

Iron Maiden


----------



## Vel (Sep 21, 2009)

Jackson Browne


----------



## jillian (Sep 21, 2009)

Kiss


----------



## Vel (Sep 21, 2009)

Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2009)

Michael Buble'


----------



## Vel (Sep 21, 2009)

Nazarath


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2009)

Otis Redding


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2009)

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky


----------



## Vel (Sep 21, 2009)

Quincy Jones


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2009)

Reba McIntyre


----------



## Mr Natural (Sep 21, 2009)

Steely Dan


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2009)

Trace Adkins


----------



## Mr Natural (Sep 21, 2009)

Uriah Heap


----------



## jillian (Sep 21, 2009)

Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2009)

Vonda Shepard


----------



## Vel (Sep 21, 2009)

Willie Nelson


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2009)

Xzibit


----------



## Vel (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Mr Natural (Sep 21, 2009)

Z.Z.Top


----------



## Vel (Sep 21, 2009)

Alica Cooper


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 21, 2009)

Alicia Keys


----------



## jillian (Sep 21, 2009)

Bruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuce Springsteen


----------



## Vel (Sep 21, 2009)

Chicago


----------



## Mr Natural (Sep 21, 2009)

Dire Straits


----------



## random3434 (Sep 21, 2009)

Evanescence


----------



## jillian (Sep 21, 2009)

Foreigner


----------



## random3434 (Sep 21, 2009)

Grateful Dead


----------



## Vel (Sep 21, 2009)

Heart


----------



## goldcatt (Sep 21, 2009)

Indigo Girls


----------



## Vel (Sep 21, 2009)

Jethro Tull


----------



## goldcatt (Sep 21, 2009)

Kansas


----------



## random3434 (Sep 21, 2009)

Los Lobos


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 21, 2009)

Metallica


----------



## Vel (Sep 21, 2009)

Nsync


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 21, 2009)

the Outlaws....


----------



## goldcatt (Sep 21, 2009)

Pink Floyd


----------



## Vel (Sep 21, 2009)

Queensryche


----------



## jillian (Sep 21, 2009)

Rolling Stones


----------



## Vel (Sep 21, 2009)

Santana


----------



## goldcatt (Sep 21, 2009)

Tupac


----------



## Vel (Sep 21, 2009)

Uriah Heep


----------



## jillian (Sep 21, 2009)

Velvet Underground


----------



## Vel (Sep 21, 2009)

War


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 22, 2009)

xavier cugat


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 22, 2009)

the young rascals....


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 22, 2009)

Zap Mama


----------



## Vel (Sep 22, 2009)

Aerosmith


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 22, 2009)

Bachman-Turner Overdrive......


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 22, 2009)

Chris LeDoux


----------



## Vel (Sep 22, 2009)

Doobie Brothers


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 22, 2009)

E Street Band


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi all!  Wonder if anyone will know of my contributions to this 

Fear Of God


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 22, 2009)

Great White


----------



## Vel (Sep 22, 2009)

Hollies


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 22, 2009)

Iron butterfly !!!!!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 22, 2009)

judas priest........


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 22, 2009)

Kelis


----------



## Vel (Sep 22, 2009)

Lonestar


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 22, 2009)

Michael Martin Murphy


----------



## Vel (Sep 22, 2009)

Nickelback


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 22, 2009)

Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## Vel (Sep 22, 2009)

PInk Floyd


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 23, 2009)

Quicksilver Messenger Service.....


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2009)

Randy Rogers Band


----------



## del (Sep 23, 2009)

steeleye span


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2009)

Trans Siberian Orchestra


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2009)

the Undertones


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 23, 2009)

vanilla fudge....


----------



## goldcatt (Sep 23, 2009)

Barry White


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 25, 2009)

goldcatt said:


> Barry White



been 2 days....so to keep this going .....

the Xavier Dresden Blues Band....


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 25, 2009)

Yolanda Adams


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 25, 2009)

Iron Butterfly


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 25, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Iron Butterfly



Dangit ducky!

You have to wait a few more posts ... again.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 25, 2009)

Zoom


----------



## Valerie (Sep 25, 2009)

Eve said:


> Zoom





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmWKJlahO_M]YouTube - ZZ Top Gimme All Your Lovin'[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 25, 2009)

Here we go again ...

Allan Sherman


----------



## Modbert (Sep 25, 2009)

The Beach Boys


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 25, 2009)

Confederate Railroad


----------



## Modbert (Sep 25, 2009)

Donovan


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 25, 2009)

Eric Church


----------



## Modbert (Sep 25, 2009)

Fleetwood Mac.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 25, 2009)

Gary Allan


----------



## Modbert (Sep 25, 2009)

Harry Chapin


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 25, 2009)

For ducky:

Iron Butterfly


----------



## Modbert (Sep 25, 2009)

Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 25, 2009)

Kevin Fowler


----------



## Modbert (Sep 25, 2009)

Louie Armstrong


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 25, 2009)

Mark O'Connor


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 26, 2009)

The New Riders Of The Purple Sage......


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 26, 2009)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2009)

Peter Frampton


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 26, 2009)

Queen


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2009)

Real McCoy


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 26, 2009)

Santana


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 26, 2009)

Tanya Tucker


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 26, 2009)

Ub40


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 26, 2009)

Iron Butterfly


----------



## Vel (Sep 26, 2009)

Vertical Horizon


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 26, 2009)

Wishbone Ash.....


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 27, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Iron Butterfly



I'm sure it's just a problem with following directions....


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 27, 2009)

To fool the caps filter: XTC


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 27, 2009)

the Youngbloods.....


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 27, 2009)

Van Halen


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 27, 2009)

West, Bruce & Laing........


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 28, 2009)

X-Press 2


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 28, 2009)

dont know if he has been mentioned yet.....

Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 28, 2009)

Zac Brown Band


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 29, 2009)

All That Remains


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 29, 2009)

Beck, Bogart, Appice............


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 29, 2009)

Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 29, 2009)

Dierks Bentley


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 29, 2009)

Extol


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 29, 2009)

Faith No More


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 29, 2009)

Greatful Dead


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 29, 2009)

Helloween........


----------



## Meister (Sep 29, 2009)

Isley Brothers


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 29, 2009)

Journey


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 29, 2009)

Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Meister (Sep 29, 2009)

Loverboy


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 29, 2009)

Miron Butterfly


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 30, 2009)

Should we give Duck a gold star today, Eve? 

Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 30, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Should we give Duck a gold star today, Eve?
> 
> Nitty Gritty Dirt Band



That will only encourage him.  Do we want to do that?  




Offspring


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 30, 2009)

Prong


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 30, 2009)

Quintessence Saxophone Quintet


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 30, 2009)

Should always encourage good performance, right?

Rufus


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 30, 2009)

Savoy Brown.......


----------



## Meister (Sep 30, 2009)

T-rex


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 30, 2009)

Ufo....


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 30, 2009)

Viron Butterfly


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 30, 2009)

W.a.s.p..........


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 1, 2009)

ok to keep this going......

the Xerxes Dresden Blues Band......


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 1, 2009)

Yanni


----------



## Meister (Oct 1, 2009)

Zager and Evans


----------



## DamnYankee (Oct 2, 2009)

(The) Archies


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 2, 2009)

Bleeding Through


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2009)

Captain & Tennille


----------



## DamnYankee (Oct 2, 2009)

Dan Fogelberg


----------



## Vel (Oct 2, 2009)

Everly Brothers


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 2, 2009)

the Easybeats......


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 2, 2009)

Foghat


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 2, 2009)

Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 2, 2009)

Helloween


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 2, 2009)

Iggy Pop


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 2, 2009)

Janice Ian


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 2, 2009)

Kix


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 2, 2009)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 2, 2009)

well i guess we are done here.....all the bands have now been named....

Mad Scientist....we had 187 posts without any one doing two in a row...you just did 7.......you just won the big one.... im setting you up with a date, Dinner and an evening in the sack with Nancy Pelosi......you lucky basterd........oh by the way....she may put a bag on your head.....something i hear she does quit a bit.....


----------



## Meister (Oct 2, 2009)

Harry Dresden said:


> well i guess we are done here.....all the bands have now been named....
> 
> Mad Scientist....we had 187 posts without any one doing two in a row...you just did 7.......you just won the big one.... im setting you up with a date, Dinner and an evening in the sack with Nancy Pelosi......you lucky basterd........oh by the way....she may put a bag on your head.....something i hear she does quit a bit.....



Harry will get Nancy all warm and fuzzy for you, Mad.  Have a good time, but don't do anything that Harry wouldn't do to her.


----------



## DamnYankee (Oct 3, 2009)

Harry Dresden said:


> well i guess we are done here.....all the bands have now been named....
> 
> Mad Scientist....we had 187 posts without any one doing two in a row...you just did 7.......you just won the big one.... im setting you up with a date, Dinner and an evening in the sack with Nancy Pelosi......you lucky basterd........oh by the way....she may put a bag on your head.....something i hear she does quit a bit.....




Hmmm.... Doesn't the thread originator decide when the thread's been "killed"? 

Now that he's busy with Nancy, carry on....


----------



## DamnYankee (Oct 3, 2009)

Moody Blues


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 3, 2009)

Norma Jean


----------



## DamnYankee (Oct 3, 2009)

Outkast


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 3, 2009)

Meister said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > well i guess we are done here.....all the bands have now been named....
> ...



Meister is the one who told me she uses the bag......im just assuming she used it on him....hey just sayin....


Pacific Gas & Electric.....


----------



## DamnYankee (Oct 3, 2009)

Quiet Riot


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 3, 2009)

iRon Butterfly


----------



## Valerie (Oct 3, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> iRon Butterfly



  Using your own alphabet again?



*Radiohead*


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 3, 2009)

Valerie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > iRon Butterfly
> ...



yeSantana


----------



## DamnYankee (Oct 3, 2009)

Savage Garden


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 4, 2009)

The 13th Floor Elevators


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 4, 2009)

Unlimited Touch


----------



## DamnYankee (Oct 4, 2009)

Vanilla Ice


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 4, 2009)

Wet Willie........


----------



## Meister (Oct 4, 2009)

probably been used plenty....but not many X's.
XTC


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 4, 2009)

Meister said:


> probably been used plenty....but not many X's.
> XTC



there's always Xiron Butterfly.


----------



## Meister (Oct 4, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > probably been used plenty....but not many X's.
> ...


----------



## DamnYankee (Oct 4, 2009)

Meister said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



You could try Xantana too 

Young Rascals


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 4, 2009)

Zebra........


----------



## DamnYankee (Oct 4, 2009)

Adam and the Ants


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 4, 2009)

Biron Butterfly


----------



## DamnYankee (Oct 4, 2009)

Crickets


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 4, 2009)

Def Leppard


----------



## DamnYankee (Oct 4, 2009)

Eurythmics


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 4, 2009)

fever tree.......


----------



## Meister (Oct 4, 2009)

The Gaylords


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 4, 2009)

Hot Tuna.......


----------



## DamnYankee (Oct 4, 2009)

Indigo Girls

(There really are other groups that start with I....)


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 4, 2009)

Jesu


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 4, 2009)

Kenny Loggins


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 4, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Indigo Girls
> 
> (There really are other groups that start with I....)



crap


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 4, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> crap



I think I've heard that band.  They weren't very good ...


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 4, 2009)

Live

poor dillo


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 4, 2009)

Montrovant said:


> Live
> 
> poor dillo



Ducky's ok.  




Manic Street Preachers


----------



## DamnYankee (Oct 5, 2009)

Natalie Cole


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 5, 2009)

Our Lady Peace


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 5, 2009)

Papa John Creach.........


----------



## Meister (Oct 5, 2009)

The Quarter Notes


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 5, 2009)

Rage Against The Machine

(I hope I haven't given any repeat answers since I joined in!)


----------



## Vel (Oct 5, 2009)

Steve Miller Band


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 5, 2009)

ten years after........


----------



## DamnYankee (Oct 5, 2009)

Underoath


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 5, 2009)

Vehemence


----------



## DamnYankee (Oct 6, 2009)

Whitesnake


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 6, 2009)

Xiu Xiu


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 7, 2009)

ok to keep this going......


The Yancy Dresden Blues Band........


----------



## Meister (Oct 7, 2009)

Zwol


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 8, 2009)

Andy Williams


----------



## jillian (Oct 8, 2009)

Bush


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 8, 2009)

Color Me Badd


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 9, 2009)

Deicide


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 10, 2009)

The Electric Prunes........


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 10, 2009)

Fear My Thoughts


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 11, 2009)

gene vincent......


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 12, 2009)

Hate Eternal


----------



## Meister (Oct 12, 2009)

The Intruders


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 12, 2009)

Jason And The Scorchers.....


----------



## Meister (Oct 12, 2009)

Keane Brothers


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 12, 2009)

the leaves.....


----------



## Huh? (Oct 12, 2009)

Moody Blues


----------



## Huh? (Oct 12, 2009)

N' Roses, Guns


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 13, 2009)

You cheater, Huh? 

Opeth


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 13, 2009)

poco..........


----------



## Huh? (Oct 13, 2009)

Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 13, 2009)

rainbow......


----------



## Meister (Oct 13, 2009)

The Satisfactions


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 14, 2009)

They Might Be Giants


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 14, 2009)

Uriah Heep.......


----------



## Meister (Oct 14, 2009)

Vogues


----------



## Huh? (Oct 14, 2009)

weird al yankovic


----------



## Meister (Oct 14, 2009)

XTC  (again)


----------



## jillian (Oct 14, 2009)

Adam Yauch


----------



## Meister (Oct 14, 2009)

Pat Zill


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 14, 2009)

A-Ha


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 14, 2009)

bang.....


----------



## Huh? (Oct 14, 2009)

C c r

that's weird...I type it in all caps and it keeps coming out as above


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 14, 2009)

Dark Lunacy


----------



## Huh? (Oct 14, 2009)

Elvis


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2009)

Flatt And Scruggs


----------



## Huh? (Oct 15, 2009)

George Winston


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2009)

Herman's Hermits


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 15, 2009)

If Hope Dies


----------



## Huh? (Oct 15, 2009)

Johnny Paycheck


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2009)

Katrina And The Waves


----------



## Huh? (Oct 15, 2009)

Loggins & Messina

haha, two in one post


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 15, 2009)

Nuclear Assault


----------



## Huh? (Oct 15, 2009)

Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 16, 2009)

The Posies


----------

